# Hi all...newbie from the UK here.



## Calv (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone 

My name is Calv, i live in the UK and joined to ask some very basic questions about bees, but with a view to learn more about bee keping in the future.

Look forward to looking at all the info on the forum.

Nice to meet you all.

Calv.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Calv....... look forward to your input.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

It is very good to have you in attendance. You will find both good friends and information here in abundance. BTW--Me mum was a Brit.
WELCOME!!!
Rick~LtlWilli


----------



## Calv (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for the kind welcome 

I have to admit i've been overwhelmed with the great information on here, it's been a big help already, as well as a fascinating read.

It's just a shame i haven't got a little more room for a hive, i can see it getting quite addictive! 

Thanks,

Calv.


----------

